# Low puppy energy level at 13 weeks normal?



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

It sounds like he needs more food. My puppy was getting 1 cup twice a day at 12-14 weeks. Then we increased to 1 1/2 cups twice a day 16-20 weeks. After that we increased to 1 3/4 cup twice a day for 20-24 weeks. This schedule was from our breeder.


----------



## DallasWinston (Apr 29, 2014)

The breeder put him on the Slow Growth Program. He was previously eating 3/4 a day and she suggested to increase it to 1 cup per day. I will monitor the food just in case it's that and increase more. Thanks!


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow. Rowdy was getting 4 cups a day split between 3 meals from then until just recently at 15 months. Poor guy would have wasted away on 1 cup a day. He's always had vigorous exercise though with lots of swimming so that was probably a factor.


----------



## DallasWinston (Apr 29, 2014)

We wanted to wait for him to get his last round of shots before we started taking him out hiking and swimming. Now that he finally got them we plan on a lot more exercise which will equal more food!


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

I agree with more food. Lucy has been getting 1 cup of food 3 times per day. She just hit 16 weeks today. I'm by far not an expert, but the weight sounds a little low for the age. Someone with more experience may want to chime in as well.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

Check the bag. As a puppy I think I gave her what the bag said plus a lot of treats. At one point she was getting 3 meals, each 1 cup. After about 8 or so months, when the growing slowed down, I dropped down to 2 cups. In addition, I add some tasty goodies to the morning meal like eggs, oatmeal, bananas, peanut butter, etc.

He may not be a big fetcher yet. Do you give treats when he returns the ball? He may need more rewards. You can also try playing with other toys to see if he will be more interested in them.

We tried lots of toys with my girl and her interest varies in them. One day she wants tug, another day she wants to fetch, and some days she just wants to walk.


----------



## DallasWinston (Apr 29, 2014)

Yes we are definitely using several different toys. He loves his Kong toys, stuffed toys, tennis balls, and more. Will definitely increase his food. I know that we don't do any aggressive play with him and he seems to maybe just be reacting to that by becoming a calm puppy?

When he is outside he has "selective hearing" and all he wants to do is explore every inch of the patio!  Inside he follows commands better with no distractions. Maybe I should start doing the training outside more to have his focus turn to me instead of chewing on everything he finds on the patio.  Thanks!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

He needs more food! Eukanuba recommends at least 2-3 cups a day at your pup's age and increases as the pup gets older and bigger. He is small for his age and needs nutrition to grow.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

*"I also started feeding him twice a day instead of three times, and increased his food intake to 1 cup a day."

*Do you mean 1 cup twice a day? If you really are feeding only 1 cup a day that's not enough. As I recall, our pup was eating a total of 3 cups a day at that age. The low energy could be from inadequate food. Many pups don't really "fetch". Some need to be taught and others never seem to get into it.


----------



## DallasWinston (Apr 29, 2014)

He is in the Slow Growth Program. Apparently that's what it suggests. I am increasing his food intake again.


----------



## DallasWinston (Apr 29, 2014)

Will increase food intake for sure then. Thanks for the advice. Keep it coming!


----------

